# Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu



## Administrator (26. Oktober 2006)

*Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Pretender_1st (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*

Ich hab die Demo gespielt, und wollte sehen was die Vollversion noch zu bieten hat.


----------



## DawnHellscream (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				Pretender_1st am 26.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Demo gespielt, und wollte sehen was die Vollversion noch zu bieten hat.



wie passt den das zum quickpool o.o


----------



## Hulk-the-Punisher (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*

Ich hab mich für Battlefield 2142 entschieden weil ich kurz vor dem Kauf dieses Spieles stehe und mir die entscheidung erleichtern wollte.
Ich bin bereits schon ein Fan der alten Teile und wollt mich für den neuen teil begeistern. Dem Video nach zu Folge muss das Spiel ja der Hammer sein und ich freue mich besonders auf den Titan-Modus!!


----------



## Hulk-the-Punisher (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				DawnHellscream am 26.10.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Pretender_1st am 26.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut gar nicht hat sich nur ein wenig verlesen. ô.ô


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				Hulk-the-Punisher am 26.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 26.10.2006 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kommentar passt schon... Denn vielleicht sieht man im Video ja was, was einem in der Demo nicht aufgefallen ist oder wasin der Demo noch nicht enthalten war. Ich kann den Kommentar schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hulk-the-Punisher (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				SebTh am 26.10.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hulk-the-Punisher am 26.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...  wenn ich genau darüber nach denke haste recht!!  
Das bezieht sich schon aufs video.
sry


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				SebTh am 26.10.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hulk-the-Punisher am 26.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nur welches Video war gemeint?  

[x] Siedler6
Einfach, weil es wirklich toll zusammengeschnitten war.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*

Jade Empire.

Hat aber mehr mit dem Spiel ansich zu tun. Freu mich total drauf und sollte es beim Test nicht zu schlecht wegkommen (bis 70 ists gekauft


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 30.10.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jade Empire.
> 
> Hat aber mehr mit dem Spiel ansich zu tun. Freu mich total drauf und sollte es beim Test nicht zu schlecht wegkommen (bis 70 ists gekauft


Dito


----------



## dornado (12. November 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*

Medieval 2, weil ichs nicht mehr erwarten konnte bis ich die Vollversion hatte und über jedes bewegte Bild glücklich war!


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				dornado am 12.11.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Medieval 2, weil ichs nicht mehr erwarten konnte bis ich die Vollversion hatte und über jedes bewegte Bild glücklich war!



Mir hat gerade dieses weniger gefallen, weil zum einen der Kommentator sooo emotionslos und langweilig redet (tut mir leid, aber ich empfinde es einfach so), und zum anderen, weil die ersten Sätze ("Ich spiele Total-War schon so lange", mich interessieren die persönlichen Gewohnheiten der Redakteure nicht so sehr wie das Spiel - "und ich werde euch jetzt zeigen ..." stimmt, wäre ich bei einem Video nicht draufgekommen) einfach total unwichtig und überflüssig waren.

Bitte, bitte, bitte, knallt uns in den Videos mit Fakten zu, und unterlegt diese mit den gezeigten Bildern. Zumindest in Testvideos.

So würde zumindest ich mir das Video wünschen.


----------



## Kearns (23. November 2006)

*AW: Welches der genannten Videos hat Ihnen auf der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 12/06 am besten gefallen? Bitte nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion, um Ihre Wahl zu begründen.*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 18.11.2006 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> dornado am 12.11.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte schon etwas besser kommentiert werden können, mir gefiel Medieval aber besser (einfach ein besserer Gesamteindruck!).


----------

